# 600 lbs squat.. thoughts ??



## saltylifter (May 28, 2016)

went down to 90 degree.
Walk out sucks I know.
Went up easy

Some help with squat tips would be nice 

Thank guys 






I made that shirt also lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2016)

Salty I admire your balls...

Give it a few weeks and do it again. Gotta hit depth man. Don't have to be atg or whatever but gotta make it legit.

When you unrack you need to lock the knees. Then walk out 

Also not sure about the shoes. Those running shoes?


----------



## saltylifter (May 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Salty I admire your balls...
> 
> Give it a few weeks and do it again. Gotta hit depth man. Don't have to be atg or whatever but gotta make it legit.
> 
> ...



I was hoping u wouldn't see this lol
Yes those are running shoes.
I'm just now taking powerlifting serious so dropping all the money on lifting gear is a slow process. 
I did sumo deadlifts 600lbs for 3 reps 3 days ago.
I'll take some time a redeem myself on my depth.
And have diffrent shoes lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2016)

When not using a monolift unracking with your feet closer makes the walk out a lot easier because your feet will be under the center of gravity more. 


I agree could have gone a few inches lower. Good lift otherwise.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2016)

Also like pillar said unrack with your hips glutes. And let the weight settle before walking out.


----------



## saltylifter (May 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Also like pillar said unrack with your hips glutes. And let the weight settle before walking out.



Take what u guys say to heart.. will lock out, wait then walkout then go deeper. Easy day 
Thanks for the advice u guys


----------



## Jada (May 28, 2016)

Salty keep killing it, looked heavy as hell


----------



## ToolSteel (May 28, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Salty I admire your balls...
> 
> Give it a few weeks and do it again. Gotta hit depth man. Don't have to be atg or whatever but gotta make it legit.
> 
> ...



Well said. Looks like there's another snake on the loose :32 (19):


----------



## John Ziegler (May 28, 2016)

epic squat saltylifter 

That shirt you made is a classic :32 (18):


----------



## saltylifter (May 28, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> epic squat saltylifter
> 
> That shirt you made is a classic :32 (18):



Thanks man lol 
When I went in to get it made they gave me the weirdest look for some reason.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 28, 2016)

My mom makes t shirts. I'm gonna make her make me one that says that. Fukking awesome.


----------



## BigJohnny (May 28, 2016)

Nice! My whole body hurts when I see you strong fellers squatin heavy! Congrats!


----------



## saltylifter (May 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> My mom makes t shirts. I'm gonna make her make me one that says that. Fukking awesome.



That's fukking awesome lol
That's a great mom


----------



## NbleSavage (May 28, 2016)

Nice lift - great shirt!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 28, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I was hoping u wouldn't see this lol
> Yes those are running shoes.
> I'm just now taking powerlifting serious so dropping all the money on lifting gear is a slow process.
> I did sumo deadlifts 600lbs for 3 reps 3 days ago.
> ...



Pair of chucks would probably be good enough.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 28, 2016)

You have tons of potential. 

Lock those knees when you unrack. Let your feet and the bar settle when you get in position. 

Just a little deeper and you had it.


----------



## saltylifter (May 28, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You have tons of potential.
> 
> Lock those knees when you unrack. Let your feet and the bar settle when you get in position.
> 
> Just a little deeper and you had it.



Thanks man. I need to work on these tips I'm getting and I'll give it another go in a bit.


----------



## StoicHouse (May 28, 2016)

The shoes are killing me. Good shit man. Maybe some pause reps at a lower weight to get the depth as well as form completely locked in. And some extra power out of the hole. Killing it.


----------



## snake (May 29, 2016)

Depth; You're strong in the movement so just get down there. I have no doubt in the world that if you went another 2" deeper, you would still crush it. You perform the way you practice; just start practice that way.

Oh, and I could have told you that you were going to take shit for those running shoes. :32 (18):


----------



## Turbolag (May 29, 2016)

Awesome work man!

I can't imagine getting under that much.


----------



## saltylifter (May 29, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> Awesome work man!
> 
> I can't imagine getting under that much.



I didn't also back when I first started my training  now I welcome it. Just be smart man and kill it in the kitchen. Give it time and bust youre ass.


----------

